# Preserved Rhom



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

This fish came in doa unfortunately, so soaked it in meths for a few weeks to dry out the flesh then left to dry out in a warm room for another 2 weeks then sprayed over with varnish.





























Lost this one a while back due to extended shipping ammonia burn and other complications , so hes next for preserving.
Unusual jet black fish with gold scales , he was alive for 2 weeks:cry:


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Wow that's the best preserving that I've ever seen!!! Can you maybe give me a little more step by step on what you did? What is this Meths that you're talking about?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

They look awesome.to bad such big beautiful fish had to go out like that! Least they'll still be around for a long time now.


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Sacrifice said:


> They look awesome.to bad such big beautiful fish had to go out like that! Least they'll still be around for a long time now.


I know:thumbdownont think il ever replace that black rhom , it was from Peru but not the Nannay where most of them seem to come from, had an amazing angular shape and was a deep unchanging black with gold and blue sparking scales. The head and jaw was huge, it couldve swallowed a small orange.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

very nice preservation. shame about loosing them though.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

locust said:


> "Meths" is methalated spirits..or thats what its called over here..the purple liquid in the container pic 2. The alcohol in the meths drys or sets the fish.
> You place the whole fish in a container and cover with meths , then lid the container and leave for about 3 weeks, *dry the fish in the open air till its hard* then spray with an acrilic varnish to seal


That's the part that I find difficult. How do you keep insects and things off of it? Doesn't it smell terrible?


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Sacrifice said:


> "Meths" is methalated spirits..or thats what its called over here..the purple liquid in the container pic 2. The alcohol in the meths drys or sets the fish.
> You place the whole fish in a container and cover with meths , then lid the container and leave for about 3 weeks, *dry the fish in the open air till its hard* then spray with an acrilic varnish to seal


That's the part that I find difficult. How do you keep insects and things off of it? Doesn't it smell terrible?
[/quote]

Theres no smell after the meths has cured the flesh ..only a faint smell of meths...The alcohol stops decomposition ( same as embalming fluid) I then put the fish in a poly box and replaced the lid with a piece of net curtain to keep insects off.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Great job on the rhom


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

that is pretty cool







although alive would be cool


----------

